# Competition trailer complete (lots pics)



## golfpro2301

I posted a thread a few weeks ago asking for help with this thing. I finally got it finished tonight. Only thing that is left is to silicone up a few areas. It is a 8.5x20 with a 2ft nose. 14' box with 6' porch. Built by South Georgia Cargo in Pearson, GA. 

Picked up at the factory













trailer.jpg



__ golfpro2301
__ Jan 18, 2015






Porch opened up













trailer2.jpg



__ golfpro2301
__ Jan 18, 2015






Porch - The small bright light you see is a halogen spot light I installed. It is pointing at an angle to where my two smokers will be so when I open them the light will shine inside













porch.jpg



__ golfpro2301
__ Jan 27, 2015






Water hookup - I have a tankless propane heater that is mounted to a custom stand that will sit outside then water will flow thu this inlet to the inside of the trailer













water.jpg



__ golfpro2301
__ Jan 27, 2015






Standing on porch looking in. Sink to the left. 4ft stainless prep table to right. Cabinet above sin on left. 50" flatscreen in the back mounted on wall with a fold down shelf underneath. My mephis is mounted up front during transit but will be on porch when in use. 50amp electric hookup. Ac unit installed in ceiling













inside.jpg



__ golfpro2301
__ Jan 27, 2015






View from nose looking back to porch. You have a better view of sink and other prep table as well as cabinet













inside to porch.jpg



__ golfpro2301
__ Jan 27, 2015






Looking straight in from side door at tv and the fold down shelf with one of my logos on it.













tv.jpg



__ golfpro2301
__ Jan 27, 2015






Let me know what you all think. If you have suggestions on other things I should put on it please lets hear them. I am pretty happy with the way everything turned out. I had this design in my head for the better part of a year and finally its in front of me. First comp with it is the old florida outdoor music festival in apopka Feb 13-14.


----------



## timstalltaletav

Sweet looking rig!  No doubt you'll have everything you need need to turn out some good Q!


----------



## b-one

Wow it looks nice! Good luck at the comp!


----------



## bbqbrett

Looks like it should have everything you need.  You must be pretty stoked!  Only suggestion I could think of would be maybe a couple mounted cabinets\racks\secure shelf just in case you need more storage space.


----------



## gary s

Looks great, you gunna come down to Tyler TX for the first smoke ?

Gary


----------



## dcarch

You forgot the bathroom! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






dcarch


----------



## bear55

Now that is a smoker!!!


----------



## golfpro2301

Although most of my free time will be spent inside with a cold brew in front of the TV I am thinking of putting on a 10ft awning and going and grabbing a firepit. Thinking of making it a competition trailer and also a nice trailer I can take on camping trips. I finally got the wireless camera on back installed. The picture below is the screen I mounted to my dash. The two white things are the receivers. One for trailer and the other for truck rear camera. 













screen.jpg



__ golfpro2301
__ Jan 28, 2015


----------



## gary s

Cool !

Gary


----------



## pcmyers23

10/10 would smoke BBQ in. Thanks for sharing, looks awesome!


----------



## pintocrazy

that thing is cool!!!!


----------



## azbohunter

Incredible build, that would be so fun!


----------



## wolfman1955

Great looking rig!! Does it come with Auto Pilot? Cause I would need that 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





All the way to the first comp!!

Keep Smokin!!!

Wolf


----------



## golfpro2301

A little late but thought I would post a pic of it all setup at my first comp with it. On it I had my newly remodeled fridge that I will post in the fridge section in the next few days with lots of pics. My memphis pro (best $2800 I ever spent) and my back up a GMG Jim Bowie on the ground. It got down to the high 30's at night but I was nice and cozy inside with an electric heater cranked on high. With the trailer I was much more organized than before. I am so glad I decided to pull the trigger on it













trailer setup.jpg



__ golfpro2301
__ Feb 25, 2015


----------



## gary s

Nice !    When you bringing it down

Gary


----------



## southern swine

Sweet how did yall do. We cooked in D Iberville Ms. Same weekend. Cold 23 mph wind. We placed 8th in ribs out of 46 teams. Son got 10th in Pork Chop. Would have love to watch temps in the heat. Love the Trailer. You'll have a bunk bed soon. Keep up the Good work.


----------



## lownotemaster

I told my wife that when the boys are all grown up and gone that we would get an RV and vet on the competition circuit. Now, I have even more to think about. Awesome rig! (My wife is gonna crap when she sees this)


----------

